# OH MY,MY Check out these roofers.....How many safety violations here?



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Now this is just plain crazy... I love the lack of safety ..
Takes a lot of balls to do that..
no thanks....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=jp_iUVoGIdA


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

wow. thats just plain nuts. guess osha was nowhere around


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

that's just ridiculous....


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

omg. hope those jacks were nailed into something solid with all those guys on top.

crazy


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks pretty safe to me. P****es!!! Lol. That is nuts


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Well _that_ was crazy!

Then....I went on a you tube roofing frenzy.

It is amazing the people who claim they are bad a$$ at roofing bla bla bla.
It is really scary. 

The other day I saw a roof that about %50 of the shingles blew off. I know the guy who roofed it and saw him a couple days after. I asked him what happened and he got confused cause the tar strip was at the top of the shingle, not the middle. So he only nailed the tops of the shingles.

Scary


----------



## handyandrew (Nov 12, 2011)

Sometimes I feel safer on something like that with toe boards vs untethered on a frosty 6/12 ya know?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll pass thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Greg TN rider (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow. I've done some stupid S..t but wouldn't catch me on that roof


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Well _that_ was crazy!
> 
> Then....I went on a you tube roofing frenzy.
> 
> ...


I did a hail damage reroof on a 6 yr old 30yr Asphalt job and when we tore it off we found a spot where the nailer was out of nails and the guy laid like 20 shingles. They never blew off or anything!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BattleRidge said:


> I did a hail damage reroof on a 6 yr old 30yr Asphalt job and when we tore it off we found a spot where the nailer was out of nails and the guy laid like 20 shingles. They never blew off or anything!


Holly piss. 

I'm stickn with the phrase.......CRAZY!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just plain dumb.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Were those your subs BAM?:laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

went from this video to chick fights..


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

20/12 is no fun on jacks, but that looks even more steep- not to mention only two jacks per board. 

How would someone get up there to put in 10 anchors though?


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

:laughing::laughing:WOW:no:


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

steepest roof i have done was a 21/12 maybe steeper. not too much fun, but we used 2x10 planks.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure when those guys get back on the ground and they see the video they'll be saying WOW too. :no:


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

Why is that federal regs (OSHA and EPA RRP) apply to some, but obviously not to all?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:freak that


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Like Bam said: Just plain Dumb


Would never let any employees do that without a harness! even if i had to rent a snorkel lift just to put anchors in.

Definately worth the rental fee.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

So after that i wound up at a *non family video that I should not have posted*, It gets better after the first 2 clips


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

That's the work you get when the GC has you over the barrel for being an illegal citizen.

Looks like they used some high quality materials too. I bet he was the lowest bid also.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

That's some bull right there. Just makes me angry. Anyone stupid enough to ask another person to risk that much to make a buck doesn't deserve to be an employer.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

takes a big pair..that's for dam sure....


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

How do you get that many guys to do something like that? I would think that the tide would turn in the direction of sanity. Shows you how much I know.:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

How would you guys do it?

At least they used roof jacks and didn't just nail a 2x4 and hook their toes on it. :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i wouldn't:no:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would've rented a lift.

My general rule is to never ask of anyone something that I wouldn't do.

Doing that doesn't show your tough or anything. It shows your dumb and have no regard for your own life and all those who care about you.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

tough to do that without the bottom of the lift hitting the roof

probably better with a platform on a Lull,but i still ain't doin that


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd sub it out to those guys. :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

What SSC said, rent a lift to install the anchors, everyone on line and harness, roof jacks are fine. I would do it like that.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Wouldn't a responsible roofer have installed a couple flashed, permanent anchor points? This thing is going to have to be replaced again sooner or later...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Well _that_ was crazy!
> Then....I went on a you tube roofing frenzy.
> Scary


 I liked Rays roofing:laughing:



rex said:


> went from this video to chick fights..


:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I liked Rays roofing:laughing:
> 
> :blink:


Is that the one where the guy is hand nailing in the valley?

That was the weirdest promo video I ever saw. I was like :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Is that the one where the guy is hand nailing in the valley?
> 
> That was the weirdest promo video I ever saw. I was like :blink:


Fastest handnailer alive:clap:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

you guys must not spend much time around roofers who specialize in steep roofs, LOL

we have done similar things-with a few differences- we usually use more jacks

in fact, I own a ton of 90 degree 2x6 jacks we bought for a similar project.
typically we will use 60 degree jacks with a 2x10- but on that roof the 2x10 would be sloping away from the decking with a 60 degree jack.

currently we use a lot of adjustable metal slaters jacks that take a 2x12( some of them owned by my grandfather)----and we make a lot of special wooden jacks to use on tile roofs.
starting this year we also began using pipe staging pretty often( video didn't seem to show it but there may well have been some type of eave catch system at the bottom of the roof)

If you don't do it every day, your perception of risk will be different than what the risk actually is.

I can tell you that if needed I would be able to find an almost unlimmited supply of experienced roofers with significant experience on similar roof projects.

wanna know what's crazy?- they will do it for $16-$18/hour

it's fun for a while- but day in,day out those guys come with a lot of baggage and they can be hard to take,long term.
Best wishes all
,Stephen


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

looks walkable to me:whistling


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

We would have done it with two guys and our Telehandler with the 6X24 platform. Much easier and less dangerous. Don't need rumm heads working for cash to do it, if you have the right equipment.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Stephen H said:


> If you don't do it every day, your perception of risk will be different than what the risk actually is.


I believe the opposite to be true. The more you take risks without getting hurt, the more likely you are to take even more risks. Eventually, somebody loses. It's 2011. *No one* should have to risk death to do their job.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Maybe these are the guys in the original video :laughing:







Dave


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Young_Buck said:


> *No one* should have to risk death to do their job.


Then you don't want to drive your car to work:thumbsup:


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Then you don't want to drive your car to work:thumbsup:


That's one hell of a false equivalency.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Maybe these are the guys in the original video :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's fast?

each time he puts that gun down, i would have 2-3 shingles on. some people think the having someone feed you shingles is a waste of time.
comes in handy when the shingles are sticking togeather


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Young_Buck said:


> I believe the opposite to be true. The more you take risks without getting hurt, the more likely you are to take even more risks. Eventually, somebody loses. It's 2011. *No one* should have to risk death to do their job.


 young buck,

just because you believe something to be true-doesn't make it a fact( either in my case or in your case)

however- there have been any number of studies in the last 10 years pointing out that what people percieve to be significant risks-aren't nearly as risky as commonly believed.

we still don't know what,if any, eave catch system was in place at the bottom of that roof

now- the guy in the video sliding his hammer down the roof?-THAT guy is a moron,LOL

and clearly, they didn't own enough roof jacks or toe boards to stage that project sufficiently AND they haven't arranged themselves wisely to complete their break down efficiently or safely

BUT- that doesn't mean that roof can't be done safely with roof jacks.

many people take risks every day that I consider extreme-guys skydive,firemen rush into burning buildings, police face maniacs with guns, somebody changes light bulbs on cel phone towers- my son rock climbs, LOL

just because you or I look at an activity and say" not me, no thanks"- doesn't mean it isn't right in someone elses wheelhouse.
i didn't see handcuffs on any of those guys-so they were all there voluntarily--- no one is "making" them do it.

in 2006 we did a similar( although somewhat smaller) project. As I recall 5 of us where there for 9 days. no accidents, every one is fine, a mix of ages from early 20's to mid 40's. fast forward to 2011 and 3 of us are still in roofing, one moved into commercial construction and later did an even scarier project( though admitedly harnessed on that job) and one of us is a commercial carpenter now studying engineering. It takes all kinds to make the world go 'round and in fact 3 of us worked happily on a project this past summer.

regaurding perception of risk;- i own a table saw, but use it infrequently. I am in fact scared to death of it, even the sound of it gives me butt puckers and I am convinced it wants to suck my hand right into that blade( curiously the miter saw doesn't scare me at all)

YOU however are probably much more comfortable with a table saw, perhaps you have a healthy respect for it- but you arent afraid to use it. just because I am scared to death of it, doesn't mean that YOU can't use it safely

best wishes all,
stephen


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Young_Buck said:


> *No one* should have to risk death to do their job.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Then you don't want to drive your car to work:thumbsup:


There were 30,000 fatal vehicle accidents last year. There were 4,300 deaths on construction sites in 2009. It seems as though it is safer to be on the jobsite than driving to/from work.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...o-record-low-as-construction-deaths-drop.html

http://www-fars.nhtsa.dot.gov/Main/index.aspx


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> young buck,
> just because you believe something to be true-doesn't make it a fact( either in my case or in your case)
> however- there have been any number of studies in the last 10 years pointing out that what people percieve to be significant risks-aren't nearly as risky as commonly believed.
> we still don't know what,if any, eave catch system was in place at the bottom of that roof
> ...


Man Your very good at that:thumbsup: Thank You,,,,DWB



RemodelGA said:


> There were 30,000 fatal vehicle accidents last year. There were 4,300 deaths on construction sites in 2009. It seems as though it is safer to be on the jobsite than driving to/from work.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...o-record-low-as-construction-deaths-drop.html
> http://www-fars.nhtsa.dot.gov/Main/index.aspx


Thank You RemodelGA:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is my best example:jester: Many people from all over come to visit this beautiful place and of course want to get in the surf and go to Sandy Beach:no: This beach has the most broken neck and back of any beach:thumbup: Although the wave may be small it will pick you up, your feet will be passing your head up on the upper side:blink: and land you from 3 or 4' in the air onto some hard sand beach with maybe a 1" of water on top of it:no:







Because people that don't know what they are doing snap their neck all the time dose not stop the kids from hitching a ride down the road to play in the surf:laughing: but these kids know what's going on:thumbsup: Oh they steal food trays from McDonalds to body surf with :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

http://archives.starbulletin.com/2002/03/24/news/story3.html Starting this time of year on the North Shore you know the 7mile miracle unsung heroes will paddle out into mountains of surf that would kill the average mo just to have funn. :blink:
Enjoy 



I know Mixalot will enjoy that one:jester:
Here's an edit my boy did of how he makes a living and puts himself through collage:blink: the only problem is the tax man in the gray suit want his catch:no: you will see some small ones here. 2 weeks ago they had a 15 foot tiger visit them, they were doing a dive competition to see who could kill the most Roi, they have Kill Roi day:laughing: well the 15 footer ate their catch but the judges counted the heads and they won anyway:whistling The GoPro was on his desk


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Maybe these are the guys in the original video :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You're Fired!" Idiots...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So should life stop because it looks dangerous to the untrained eye:blink::no:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

IM NOT EVEN GOING TO GET INTO THE STORY OF THE "ROOFING SUBS" I HAD START A JOB TODAY!!!!

They should be on comedy tube.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

oh come on Bam, we all like story time....do tell


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Durn, - - I got halfway thru the OP's vid and accidentally fell off my chair!! :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Stephen H said:


> young buck,
> 
> just because you believe something to be true-doesn't make it a fact( either in my case or in your case)
> 
> ...


 It isn't perception to be able to judge that each plank is about 5'6" apart and there are 6 spaces. That is minimum 33' between top row of guys and bottom row. So you would have no problem working on a set of pumpjacks 33' up with no pick, no rail strap behind you, and just a 2x10 to stand on that is right against the wall?

I doubt it.

If the top guy falls he's going down 33' even if there is a platform set up at the bottom.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> It isn't perception to be able to judge that each plank is about 5'6" apart and there are 6 spaces. That is minimum 33' between top row of guys and bottom row. So you would have no problem working on a set of pumpjacks 33' up with no pick, no rail strap behind you, and just a 2x10 to stand on that is right against the wall?
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> If the top guy falls he's going down 33' even if there is a platform set up at the bottom.


 tim,
i don't know where you are getting ANY of that from.
As I pointed out already- they aren't set up remotely properly, they don't have near enough boards or jacks etc. and at least one of the guys is a complete moron.
my point is and was- that the project shown COULD have been done safely with toe boards and roof jacks- the guys in the video did not do so, but that doesn't mean that plenty of people couldn't have done so.

Best wishes,
stephen


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree too that it could be done safely, as long as they had harnesses, more jacks, etc..
There is no fall protection in place in that video. That isn't a perception of danger, that is dangerous.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So should life stop because it looks dangerous to the untrained eye:blink::no:


 Hey, dirty white boy--------
did you see something a week or to ago about a guy surfing a NINETY foot wave in Portugal?

pretty incredible videos of it on the internet.
stephen


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> Hey, dirty white boy--------
> did you see something a week or to ago about a guy surfing a NINETY foot wave in Portugal?
> 
> pretty incredible videos of it on the internet.
> stephen


yes that was garrett mcnamara








didn't look very safe to me:no: This is how he makes his living:blink: looks like he should have been tied off:laughing: What if he fell down and 30tons on water rolled him around and he was underwater for 6-8 minuets:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That first video looked like it would be kind of fun.

At least you wouldn't have to bend over to shingle.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Stephen H said:


> young buck,
> 
> just because you believe something to be true-doesn't make it a fact( either in my case or in your case)
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing up the example of the table saw. I'll remind you of a recent post where a long time contributor to this forum who was very experienced with his table saw almost lost his finger to the thing, by using it in a fairly typical way. He admitted his mistake: believing he was safe to take risks.

Any one of the guys in the video who fell would have gotten badly screwed up, and that's not right. Don't dance around it by saying that YOU work safely. It gives credence to those who think they can nullify things like gravity with experience. Anybody can screw up, at any time. As contractors it is critical that we remember that, and plan for it.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Nothing in that video is more scary than what I see framers do all the time. I'm sure it looked scary when they put the sheathing on that structure as well.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

RemodelGA said:


> There were 30,000 fatal vehicle accidents last year. There were 4,300 deaths on construction sites in 2009. It seems as though it is safer to be on the jobsite than driving to/from work.
> 
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...o-record-low-as-construction-deaths-drop.html
> ...


This is called a false equivalency. You're misrepresenting statistics to make an invalid point. 

There were 190,625,023 licensed drivers in the year 2000. There are 9,000,000 construction jobs in America, as of 2008. 

That's one driver out of each 6354 who had a fatal accident, and one construction worker out of every 2093 who died in a workplace injury.

Federal Highway Admin

Bureau of labor statistics


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

This dude would be fine,


@ 36 sec:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

hughjazz said:


> This dude would be fine,


No he needs to be tied off for his own safety:whistling 




hughjazz said:


> @ 36 sec:blink:


 What do ya call that:blink:

Here are some more guys that need to be safetyed out, oh for their own good of course :laughing: I really wonder how many of these guys telling us unsafe we are have ever stacked a roof let alone a few hundred roofs:blink: I know when I'm tied off I feel way more endangered because of the rope all over my feet:no:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No he needs to be tied off for his own safety:whistling
> 
> What do ya call that:blink:
> 
> Here are some more guys that need to be safetyed out, oh for their own good of course :laughing: I really wonder how many of these guys telling us unsafe we are have ever stacked a roof let alone a few hundred roofs:blink: I know when I'm tied off I feel way more endangered because of the rope all over my feet:no:


ive seen this before and it never made sense to me. why did they nail the 2 rafters together while there floating. like wtf


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> ive seen this before and it never made sense to me. why did they nail the 2 rafters together while there floating. like wtf


I don't know:no: I've always used the line if I were any smarter I couldn't be a carpenter:blink: then I found this site:whistling


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea, can you imagine tar papering this roof?
Why do architects design things like this?
Steve




Young_Buck said:


> Wouldn't a responsible roofer have installed a couple flashed, permanent anchor points? This thing is going to have to be replaced again sooner or later...


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Recently, a new customer refused to let me screw a 2x4 on his steep roof so that I could paint his soffits. He thought that I was crazy for wanting to put a few screw holes in his roof (that would have been filled in afterwards). He didn't believe that roofers do this all of the time. All of my work is by referral & I told this guy that maybe he needs to trust the friends that referred me to him a little more. I then made up an invoice for the work that I had done up until then, asked (& received) for payment & told the jerk to find someone else to finish the job. He was quite angry.:thumbup: Good riddance.
Steve


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Young_Buck said:


> Thanks for bringing up the example of the table saw. I'll remind you of a recent post where a long time contributor to this forum who was very experienced with his table saw almost lost his finger to the thing, by using it in a fairly typical way. He admitted his mistake: believing he was safe to take risks.
> 
> Any one of the guys in the video who fell would have gotten badly screwed up, and that's not right. Don't dance around it by saying that YOU work safely. It gives credence to those who think they can nullify things like gravity with experience. Anybody can screw up, at any time. As contractors it is critical that we remember that, and plan for it.


 please show me where I said that gravity could be nullified with experience.
I believe you are projecting your fear of a situation onto others,and making dangerous assumptions.

one thing I can tell you is that it is a mistake to assume that you are working "safe" because you are in a harness or because you are in a bucket lift or because you are using ANY particular technique.

as for me, I am going to continue to use techniques that have worked for me dailey for 25 years, that work for my son, that literally worked for my father, my grandfather, my GREAT grand father and my uncles before me- techniques that have been in almost continuous family use since about the 1910's. we add some from time to time( my son pulls out rock climbing gear on occasion)-and we subtract some on occasion(wood ground ladders)

Best wishes,.
stephen


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Stephen H said:


> please show me where I said that gravity could be nullified with experience.
> I believe you are projecting your fear of a situation onto others,and making dangerous assumptions.
> 
> one thing I can tell you is that it is a mistake to assume that you are working "safe" because you are in a harness or because you are in a bucket lift or because you are using ANY particular technique.
> ...


Having reviewed your posts, my apologies. I have put words in your mouth. You never said experience makes you safer, only that you come to view risks more clearly with experience.

That said, please -- if you feel safe at work, don't change anything. That's not my point at all.

Working safe does not have to include a harness, or a bucket lift. But it includes a lot of things not shown in this video. Such as sufficient roof jacks, putting planks closer together. When I've do pitches over 6/12 greater than 1 story, I use a harness. I have fallen into a harness before, granted I probably would not have fallen to the ground. Ironically, I was only harnessed on that job because the homeowner (a friend) insisted it was the only way I could ease his anxiety.

I don't appreciate the reaction to safety I see in contractors over and over again. There is a reason for safety equipment. It's that people die.

Thanks for keeping this discussion level headed, and again I apologize for misrepresenting your position.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

no problem.

i have been thinking about the table saw situation-and I think it illustrates something pretty clearly.

when most people view a situation or an action- I think they evaluate the risk by considering the possible outcome

falling off a roof
cutting off a finger or a hand on a table saw
SERIOUS outcomes!

but is that the right way to evaluate a risk?
look at a table saw---- potentially serious outcomes- but every day thousands, hundreds of thousands, millions of cuts are made without mishap--statistically it's actually pretty safe!!!!!!( and yet the possibility is horrifying)

If i step off this curb-a car COULD come careening around the corner,run the red light and hit me----- but is that likely? I need to be aware of that POSSIBILITY- but I can't let that possibility prevent me from crossing the street
best wishes all and happy thanksgiving,
stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

stp57 said:


> Recently, a new customer refused to let me screw a 2x4 on his steep roof so that I could paint his soffits. He thought that I was crazy for wanting to put a few screw holes in his roof (that would have been filled in afterwards). He didn't believe that roofers do this all of the time. All of my work is by referral & I told this guy that maybe he needs to trust the friends that referred me to him a little more. I then made up an invoice for the work that I had done up until then, asked (& received) for payment & told the jerk to find someone else to finish the job. He was quite angry.:thumbup: Good riddance.
> Steve


 yes- but you probably could have hook laddered it even more easily and safely without puncturing the roof.
stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

stp57 said:


> Yea, can you imagine tar papering this roof?
> Why do architects design things like this?
> Steve


 that's an excellent point!
i was actually thinking about this last night

the biggest disapointment i see on that video--is the roofing material choice. 

whatever risks those guys are taking- the roofing material choice dictates that those risks are going to be taken again and again and again throughout the life of that building-every 20 years or so.

in fact the risks are going to INCREASE since the tear-off done 20 years from now is going to be even riskier.

in my opinion a much better choice would been to have used a material NOW that would make it likely that major roof work would not be needed for 100 plus years.

just my opinion-but I think the roofing material chosen in the situation shown-borders on the immoral.- Immoral may not be the right word, but I think you get my drift.
stephen


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought that you would need a ridge to use a ladder hook? This was like the side of a dormer & don't know what I could have hooked the ladder to?
Steve



Stephen H said:


> yes- but you probably could have hook laddered it even more easily and safely without puncturing the roof.
> stephen


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Jo1kkeWir-w

Video I shot today. This is what those guys should be bragging about.

Looks like one nail went too deep


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

^^^Nice shingles. I won't pick it apart.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MJW said:


> ^^^Nice shingles. I won't pick it apart.


If you want someone that takes pride in their work and you want it done right call Rays Roofing:thumbsup:




:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

On this crew every one wears a safety harness :blink:


----------

